# كل الي يعرف عن هندسة ميكاترونيكس يدخل



## Majoo1993 (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم كيفكم انا صف ثاني ثنوي وحلمي الميكاترونيكس صراحه بس بسالكم شوية اساله وكل الي يعرف اجوبتها يرد بالله
1 - كم المعدل لازم يكون عشان ادخلها يعني فوق ال80 ولا ال90 ؟:81:
2 - لو معدلي باخر الثمانينات اقدر ادخلها؟:81:
3 - وش الجامعات الي تدرسها بالمملكه؟ (جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن تدرسها ولالا؟):81:
4 - انا افكر ادرس بالاردن هل يقبلوني؟ (نظام موازي طبعا) وكم المعدل لازم يكون عشان يقبلوني بالاردن؟:81:
5 - وش المواد الي اركز عليها عشان هالتخصص؟:81:
وبس واللي يرد علي بدعيله والله:80:


----------



## ياسر الشعار (4 أبريل 2011)

أخي العزيز

هذه أجوبة لأسئلتك

1- لازم يكون معدلك فوق 90 إذا تبغى تدرس في الأردن أو في السعودية
2- طبعا لا ما تقدر إذا كان معدلك أقل من تسعين و لو درجة
3- أدخل على مواقع الجامعات واستفسر
4- زي ما قلت بيقبلوك موازي بس كمان معدل فوق 90
5- ركز على الرياضيات و الإنجليزي و الفيزياء 


وأحلى تحية


----------

